

The Shared Suffering Hypothesis - mdemare
http://miksovsky.blogs.com/flowstate/2008/10/the-shared-suff.html

======
mdemare
This applies to programming too. Even though Java/JEE has such a huge number
of programmers, every Java project I ever worked on was probably unique in the
combination of libraries it used (ever worked on a project with struts,
spring, ibatis, oracle portal and prototype? Good chance you're a ex co-
worker.)

When I switched to Rails, the problem of finding people with the same problems
as I had, simply disappeared. And that's the biggest argument against
alternative runtimes and frameworks - even if they're a lot better, you'll
lose the shared suffering, and that matters.

